# Doubletail Crowntail?



## Emlcloud (Jan 31, 2016)

Sorry if this is the wrong category to post in. I wasn’t sure if this really belonged in the breeding section...

So this is just more out of curiosity than anything. I’ve seen doubletail halfmoons, plakats, and veil tails, but I don’t recall ever seeing doubletail crowntails. Is there a reason for that? Is it because the genetics produce nonviable bettas or something else?


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

That's an interesting question I'm curious to hear from breeders and those that research betta genetics. I also never seen doubletail elephant ears.


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

hm I have never seen a DTCT But about one year ago my petco had a DTEE


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

Once upon a time, Lil tried to post a picture of a DTCT in the AquaBid thread. Sadly the photo link didn't work and all I see is a little box where the photo should be  Breeders are working on that already, but they're yet to be popular. My Willow is a HMDT with CT geno. If crossed with another carrier she should produce a DTCT.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Olivia's got it!
And darn, yeah, some of my older picture links have broken by now!

But yes, there are some breeders working on CTPK in thailand which can result in DTPKCT as well. But yeah, there are definitely DTCT out there, most of the time their web reduction isn't as drastic but they are out there.
Here's one grabbed from google:


----------



## Emlcloud (Jan 31, 2016)

Oh interesting! Thanks! Looks like I'll have yet another thing to stalk the progress of now, haha. I've also heard people say that you shouldn't breed double tails together, but it's okay to breed carriers of DT together. Why is that?


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

I'm not a breeder so someone might want to do a stupid answer check on this, but as far as my understanding goes, it's more about the body shape than the tail type itself. DTs for some reason (that I would love to learn about) are known for having a very short, contorted body that makes them more prone to SBD. But if you can find a pair that have normal bodies (like my imports Lucky, now with Seaman2012 and Casino, now with SydneyA) then they should be safe to breed. DT geno carriers mostly only inherit the broad dorsal and long first ray, not the contorted body. If not they're gonna be culled anyway. So they're safe to breed. It's really an attempt to avoid deformed fish with crooked spine and squished swim bladder


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Because the chance of you ending up with a lot of extremely short, deformed bodies increases


----------



## kittenfish (Dec 1, 2013)

Gianne Souza was working on some, I don't think she is anymore though.

http://www.ingloriousbettas.com/genealogical-chart.html


----------



## Zhylis (Nov 4, 2014)

Wow... I knew DTCT existed but I've never actually seen a photo of one! That's an interesting mash up for sure.


----------

